# app iPhone recognition



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey,

I was just wondering, how an app recognizes my phone? 
Recently, there was an offer for a fast food restaurant where I'd have to enter a voucher number into their app to redeem it. I tried to do it again (obviously, free food ) but it didn't let me (again - obviously). Even after deleting the app and creating a new Apple ID for the App store, it still recognized that I've redeemed a voucher already. 

I know on Android, individual apps store their data - and this can be deleted. But on iOS I can only delete the whole app - which doesn't help in this case.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Voucher codes are unique one time use. They "Phone Home" to check if the code has been used before.


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

well of course..
This is a new voucher every time though.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure of anyway other than erasing the phone.

There is no "file system" you can navigate to find the files and wipe them out.... unless your device is jailbroken. 

You may need to contact the App Creator to ask them what to do.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The following from our rules is broad enough that it covers this type of request. We're not here to help "beat the system". Thread closed.
ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

